# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Transworld preview, The Blob, Off-season haunts, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – EPISODE 178 – ROAD TO TRANSWORLD
Episode 178

February….a short, cold month, but thats ok, because it means Transworld is just around the corner.
Our Roundtable of Terror is all about Transworld Vendors, as we have Creepy Collection, the wiley veteran, and first time vendors Heather Reetz and Clint Cobb. Jeremey offers sage advice to the freshman, and any other first timers preparing for the show
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute. A New Gruesome Giveaway winner is announced, while the Haunt-strumentalist spins the spooky tunes. Meathook Jim is back with Between the Corpses, babbling on about haunts being open on different holidays, while Vysther has a piece on the Blob and other oozing things.
We hid the body, and you will become an accomplice, just by listening to……THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Baron Misuraca – As We Embrace
Dali Van Gogh – The Demon
Gargantua - Black Lagoon 
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

